# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  مواقع حكومية سعودية

## هيثم الفقى

*وزارة الخارجية  السعودية*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*إمارة منطقة  المدنية المنورة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* شركة الاتصالات*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وزارة الخدمة المدنية*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الغرف التجارية  الصناعية*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الإدارة العامة  للعلاقات والتوجيه*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وزارة      الإعلام*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المشروع الوطني للتدريب والتوظيف*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وزارة التعليم  العالي*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*إمارة منطقة  الرياض*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أمانة منطقة  الرياض*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وزارة التخطيط*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*حماية الحياة  الفطرية*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مؤسسة الملك فيصل الخيرية*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الهيئة السعودية  للمحاسبين والقانونيين*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وزارة المعارف*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وزارة البترول*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وزارة الشئون  البلدية والقروية*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*التأمينات  الاجتماعية*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*جمعية الأطفال المعوقين*

----------

